# Compatible personalities?



## IncaHomey (Sep 21, 2017)

In my understanding a good relationship is one that can make it through the bad times, not just the good ones. So i need to know, are there any other ENTJ-ENFP relationships out there that do last through the bad times?


----------



## bananadumpling (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm a super strong believer in the idea that any two typings can love one another, I feel that love is much stronger and much more than our MBTI types. 

I feel that MBTI should be used as guidance sometimes if problems occur in the relationship, like... communication issues, how one processes details, etc.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

If you want an example, maybe ask on the ENTJ or the ENFP forum? I personally don't know a couple with that exact pairing, but that's cause I only identified 4 ENTJs I know well.

Also, the above user is right.


----------



## melloi (Jul 14, 2019)

bananadumpling said:


> I'm a super strong believer in the idea that any two typings can love one another, I feel that love is much stronger and much more than our MBTI types.
> 
> I feel that MBTI should be used as guidance sometimes if problems occur in the relationship, like... communication issues, how one processes details, etc.


Well, let's say an average ESxP loves clubbing, and an average INxJ absolutely hates clubbing.
Would their love flourish? Maybe temporarily, but I see many long-term, serious, obstacles in the way of them finding comfort in each other.
I generally found that Sensors and Intuitives find it hard to get along long-term, because they talk, think, care, do incompatible things. 
P.S. my clubbing example is just an exaggerated one, but gets my point across.


----------



## bananadumpling (Oct 7, 2020)

defenseless said:


> Well, let's say an average ESxP loves clubbing, and an average INxJ absolutely hates clubbing.
> Would their love flourish? Maybe temporarily, but I see many long-term, serious, obstacles in the way of them finding comfort in each other.
> I generally found that Sensors and Intuitives find it hard to get along long-term, because they talk, think, care, do incompatible things.
> P.S. my clubbing example is just an exaggerated one, but gets my point across.


Yeah, I understand what you mean. Hmm, I feel that it can also depend on how old the two are, if they're younger and a lot more immature then I can see there being problems.

I've heard from a few xNFx people with a Sensor partner believe that their Sensor actually helps them stay grounded, but who knows.

I know they say types like ENTP and INFJ are supposed to get along but there are instances where the two are so chaotic to one another, I guess it depends from relationship to relationship and what type of function they lead with. Who knows!!


----------



## Cappucino_latte (Nov 23, 2017)

Anyone can love each other, it's isnt really the personality. It is how and when you accept your imperfections. ♥


----------



## IncaHomey (Sep 21, 2017)

Yes that is right you nca love anytone dependng on their perswonlaity, but I guess knowing their own like s and dislikes will keep you more cautious and will help you understand him or her for a stronger bond, I guess.


----------



## KatieLadyMoon (Sep 18, 2020)

All types are compatible with each other. The MBTI shouldn’t be used divisively. What matters are shared values, time together, proximity, interests, goals, etc.


----------

